# getting documents certified??



## jockopaul (Aug 30, 2008)

ive read on a few posts that people are getting there documents certified? could anyone elaborate what that means?? as any way of getting our papers in quicker would be a great help...
cheers paul


----------



## bwinter714 (Sep 24, 2008)

jockopaul said:


> ive read on a few posts that people are getting there documents certified? could anyone elaborate what that means?? as any way of getting our papers in quicker would be a great help...
> cheers paul


Getting your docs certified can mean a couple of different things, but usually they will be one of these two things:

1. Getting a notary public to certify that the documents provided were signed by you and you alone. You have to show them a certain number of "points" of identification, for example you get 30 points for a passport, 20 points for a drivers license, 5-10 points for a utility bill, so on; just to prove that it is you. You then sign the documents in front of them, they then sign or emboss a seal onto the document.

2. You get the source of the document to either imprint a seal, or watermark it as being "original", so it can't be copied. In some instances official letterhead can be acceptable, such as a bank reference. If you print out your credit report or bank statement on your computer, it is not considered a certified document; because I am pretty good with photoshop and I could make my bank statement look a lot healthier than it is 

Hope this helps,

Brian


----------



## British Kiwi (Jul 5, 2008)

Usually when you get your documents certified like passports, the person certifying takes a photo copy and signs to say it's a true copy. It can be a very expensive process as in most cases you need a professional like a doctor. However, a bank manager can do it (though best check each visa and document type) and what is less advertised is that this usually doesn't cost and if it does is likely to be cheaper than a lawyer or notary! Just make sure it will be acceptable.
Hope it helps


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

When we were in the UK it meant going to a solicitor and getting them to take a photocopy and then they signed the photocopy saying it was a true likeness and that they had seen the original. 

Our bank manager wouldn't do it (can't remember the reason why) which is why we went to a solicitor. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Paul,

We used a local solicitor in our town and she charged £1 per page. A Justice of the Peace, a Notary, your Magistrate's Court or a migration agent will also certify documents. They usually have a stamp which says something like "I certify that this is a true copy of the original" and then they sign it. 

It seems to be a 'grey' area as to who can certify - I can't find any definitive source that lists certifiers for the UK.

Dolly


----------



## donRyan (Sep 25, 2008)

*Online application*

Hi

If that's of any help, you don't need certified documents for online applications. Colour scans are accepted.
I applied for the 175 visa online and it saves you a lot of hassles (and money). It seems that it's being processed faster too at the moment. Maybe you shoud consider that option before applying
Cheers


----------



## Mummy3 (Sep 7, 2008)

Our agent is able to certify our documents. It's a huge relief not having to find (and pay) a solicitor to do it for us.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes lawyer can certify, all they need is the original for certifying the copies.


----------

